# Asus Memo Pad FHD 10 LTE



## arkadon (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo PCGH Gemeinde.

Habe mir mein erstes Tablet zugelegt -Asus Memo Pad FHD 10 LTE- Da ich nach Jahrelanger Erfahrung mit Asus (G Serie Laptop-Graka's-Mainboards usw) immer SEHR gute Erfahrung gemacht habe.
Das Tablet ist auch soweit Spitze (schnell-Display usw).

So nun zum eigentlichen Thema und zwar Adope Flash Player.

Da meine Freundin das Tablet die meiste Zeit in Benutzung hat und auch gerne mal das ein oder andere Facebook Spiel zockt (auf dem Laptop) wollte Sie natürlich auch das Tab. zum spielen benutzen..doch dann die Ernüchterung..Fehlermeldung bei Facebook (Sie benötigen Adope Flash Player V.11.1 für die App).
Nach einigen Versuchen hatte ich mir im Netz eine APK Datei des Players gezogen und sie mittels Datei Managen installiert..Doch..selbes Problem.
Als nächstes hatte ich Firefox installiert da ich gelesen hatte das Chrome keinen Flash Player unterstützt..Doch..Spiel startete zwar kurz,hing sich aber in einem schwarzen Bildschirm auf.
Leider bezieht sich das Problem nicht nur auf Facebook Spiele sondern auch auf Videos,die aufgrund des fehlenden Players nicht abgespielt werden.

Gibt es eine Lösung für dieses Problem?
Ist wie gesagt unser ersten Tab.

Und dann noch eine Frage.

Das Tablet macht von sich aus selber einen Neustart,meisten wird das Bild vorher blau für 2 Sek.
Hatte es schon in den Werkszustand zurückgesetzt,selbes Problem.
Kann auch keine Regelmäßigkeit feststellen,mal beim surfen,mal beim daten per bluetooth senden,mal beim spielen.


----------



## Leandros (26. Oktober 2013)

Nein, es gibt kein Flash mehr für Android und der Support wurde eingestellt (unter anderem eben weil solche Probleme auftraten und Flash einfach ******** ist, was Adobe endlich eingesehen hat).

Du kannst allerdings Flash Player in Verbindung mit einem alten Dolphin Browser testen. Erwarte jedoch keine Wunder.


----------



## arkadon (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo.

Habe jetzt die App 'Schöner Fernsehn' installiert worauf Flash über diesen Umweg autom. installiert wurden ist.
Scheint auch auf paar Seiten zu funtzen,doch leider nicht auf allen.Dort steht dann auf English ich bräuchte eine Adope Flash Version über 9...obwohl 11.. installiert ist.

Mag sein das Flash ... ist.. ABER..da im Moment sehr viele Sachen es voraussetzen schränkt sich das Volumen, Android Basierender Geräte/Anwendungen ja extrem ein?Oder irre ich mich da?
So fallen einige Sachen weg auf die man nicht zugreifen kann...finde ich Schade.


----------



## Leandros (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe noch nie Flash auf Android vermisst. Wenn du halt irgendwelche Facebook Spiele als Wichtig empfindest, ist das dein Problem, ich halte sie für reine Zeitverschwendung.

Nein, es schränkt gar nichts ein, da mir ehrlich gesagt keine wichtige Anwendung bekannt ist, die Flash nutzt. Für YouTube gibt es Apps oder den HTML5 player.

Flash läuft eh nur zuverlässig auf einer einzigen Platform: Windows.


----------



## arkadon (26. Oktober 2013)

An welcher Stelle hatte ich geschrieben das ich die Facebook Spiele als wichtig empfinde?Für mich sind die nix.
Meine Freundin zockt die ab und zu ( was man aus meinem Text entnehmen kann,wenn man lesen kann..) Ich wollte ihr halt eine  Freude machen und eben diese Spiele zum laufen bringen.(manche Menschen machen sowas)

Naja wie auch immer , weiß ich erstmal Bescheid.

Danke


----------

